# Eifel - Prümer Land, was gibt es hier an Strecken?



## SuperSKD (21. Januar 2021)

Hallo, 
Ich komme ursprünglich aus der Gegend und nehme jetzt noch gerne mein MTB mit wenn ich zu Besuch bin. Obwohl ich hier früher schon viel in den Wäldern unterwegs war, kenne ich leider kaum Trails. Bisher war ich meist in der Schönecker Schweiz unterwegs und ein paar Mal zum schwarzen Mann. Bei letzterem hab ich aber bisher auch maximal ein paar Hundert Meter an Trails gefunden. Gibt es hier wen aus der Gegend, der vielleicht ein paar Tipps hat?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Januar 2021)

Südlich von Prüm befindet sich ein Traildorado. Rund um Ferschweiler gibt es einiges. Auf der anderen Seite der Sauer gibts das Müllertal, auch ein Traildorado. Ist zwar etwas weiter weg von Prüm lohnt sich aber 100%


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSKD (22. Januar 2021)

In der Gegend war ich auch schon ein paar mal. Hast du hier konkretere Tourenempfehlungen mit höherem Trailanteil / evtl auch Endurostrecken?


----------

